# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Great Stuff Foam filler....Mower tires

## hunter63

I have several sets of old wheel and tires for moving dollies and a dolly for moving around trailers.
They only hold air for like one job...then go flat.

Been replaced a couple of times.....but seems these cheap tires weather checked and won't hold air.

I have replaced the wheel on the wheelbarrow with a solid tire...but I use that alot.
Those solid tires are kinda spendy.....but are an option.

These go flat enough that they literally separate from the rim.

Have tried "Slime"...which works fine on the 4 wheelers....but they revolve after application ( I would guess) and seal up "punctures  "...but not a rim sealer. 

Soooo....... as I have couple of minor seal up jobs to do....was planning on using Great Stuff to fill a set of flat tires I have laying around.
Looking at some You tubes....seems the jury is still out...but for my use,.... may work.....

If so,... I have an old pull behind mower in the same condtion..... that I don't want to spend $60 bucks on wheel and tires




Any one tried it?

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I put foam insulation in my tiller tires about ten years ago.  Haven't had any issues with it other than there is no excuse not to use the tiller.  I've never used the "Great Stuff" just regular foam expanding type spray insulation.  I've also filled duck decoys with it and beefed up an ice chest to hold ice longer.

Alan

----------


## rebel

Some of these videos could be a lot shorter.

----------


## hunter63

"Great Stuff" is a brand name........
Although on of the vids a I watched the guy and had a different brand ....and only got 1/2 of the contents came out.

----------


## hunter63

Weeeelllll.
Seem this looked a lot better on You Tube....Hahahahaha.

Anyway...eptic fail.....
Still waiting for the inside to dry....but they still feel flat...LOL

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Will check them tomorrow....but they most likely will end  up on the curb.
Oh well ...I HAD to try it...$6 for Great Stuff and did fill in the hornet holes......

----------


## Rick

I'll bet by the time they cure on the inside they will be fine.

----------


## hunter63

We will see.......LOL

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol good luck.

----------


## hunter63

This morning they were still "soft" kinda...like the foam didn't create enough pressure (air was not added)......but the foam came out the holes...

Have another pair on the trailer dolly, were new last year....that are flat was well.....

I'm thinking I will try "Fix and Flat'....that is put in under pressure thru the valve stem..

I have tried it before with limited success....but was still able to refill with air when the dolly was needed.

Have recieved many suggestions for a lot of products...Slime,.... tubes, tube liners, duct tape, repainting the rims (better rim seal) and military bullet proof run flat product...$70 buck a gal.......

All seem to deal with punctures.....That is not the problem....
These are just cheap rubber-like substance, that UV and weather check.....and just leak down when you let them sit. 
Answer? ...Better tires?...Pretty hard to find and expensive.....

----------


## Rick

Those didn't have tubes in them did they?

----------


## hunter63

No......Maybe a tube filled thru the valve would have been better...but may have been hard to get in......
Pressing on.....
This was one of those "I wonder if........? Projects...that I "HAD" to try, rather than ..."Always will Wonder if".

Edison allegedly said, "I have not failed 1,000 times..... I have successfully discovered 1,000 ways to NOT make a light bulb."

That was (1)...LOL

----------


## Rick

You got a lot of tires to go....

----------


## hunter63

Gotta tell ya this "Fix a Flat" story.....
Back when...1972 or so..... was working in a gas station for extra money... "didn't everyone?"...

Car come in driving on a flat...4 kids in the car, two guys, two girls.....guy were trying to impress the girls I guess.
Acting like they knew what the were doing ...and providing for their ladies.

They had made to to the outer drive....came in the station.. and bought a can of "Fix a Flat...."
Went out and squirted (is That a word?) it in....was running out the back side on to the ground...side wall was broken....

Girls came in the station for the rest room.....and were waiting for their "Nights in Shining armor"

Guys came in wanting to buy another can...?...Boss says: "Not gonna help, tire is too far gone.....I can sell you a good used tire and will mount it for you (meaning me) for $5 bucks ......
The driver says....."Do you have any "Red Lines....I want it to match"

Boss was shaking his head....picky kid.

One ot the girls...opens up her purse,... handed the boss $5 bucks and says..."We will take whatever you have....just fix it so we can get home."

I often wondered how they worked out as a couple....

Was thinking about this while I was making a foamy mess, yesterday......LOL

----------


## crashdive123

Your story reminded me of a time when I was working at McDonald's.  A bit off topic, but you caused the memory.  I was mopping the floor in the dining room one night (worked the closing shift) and this guy kept laughing (at me).  I rolled my mop bucket up to the table where he and his girlfriend were seated and asked what the problem was.  He was laughing uncontrollably and kept saying "You work and McDonald's".  After the third time that he repeated himself, I gently grabbed his girlfriend's hand and said......"I work here so that I can afford to take such a fine lady to a better place to eat".  She started laughing.  He said they had to go.  Go figure.

----------


## hunter63

LOL.......Good one, gotta love a great come back.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

On my tiller, it is more forgiving as to the full inflation of the tire, but the foam I put in has held for a lot of years.  I thought that it would crumble and go flat again but it hasn't.  Mower tires need to be full and level to get a smooth cut on a lawn.  If you are just mowing weeds then it may not be much of a problem.  On the mower I use to cut around the camp house at the ranch I don't pay so much attention to the level, height or straightness of the cut as long as it cuts.  At home my mower tires are properly inflated and the deck leveled.  

A bunch of years ago I had a friend who was in the brush clearing business.  He had a big Steiger (sp) tractor and played Hell with flats and torn up tires ntil he spent the $800 bucks per tire on foam filling.  After that he literally ran the tires off of that tractor.  There could be a stob as thick as your arm sticking out of the tire and it would roll on.  He'd try and wrap a chain around it to pull it out.  If it broke off he'd run it with the stob still in the tire.  

Your foam filled tires might work.  Give them a try.

Alan

----------


## hunter63

I'm sure that is a different kind of foam than "Great Stuff".....

Jury is still out.

Worst case...
I'll will do like I do now......fill up the tires on whatever, .....use it for a project, or mowing (not using the mower that much)....tractor with brush hog does most or the mowing.....
Park mower, ....or dolly's...tires will go flat, so refill next time I use them.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

I went down to the gas station where my guy fixes cars and he came up with a set of inner tubes... haven't had a problem since the fix. I use the same tires shown above on a trailer for hauling split logs.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Your story reminded me of a time when I was working at McDonald's.  A bit off topic, but you caused the memory.  I was mopping the floor in the dining room one night (worked the closing shift) and this guy kept laughing (at me).  I rolled my mop bucket up to the table where he and his girlfriend were seated and asked what the problem was.  He was laughing uncontrollably and kept saying "You work and McDonald's".  After the third time that he repeated himself, I gently grabbed his girlfriend's hand and said......"I work here so that I can afford to take such a fine lady to a better place to eat".  She started laughing.  He said they had to go.  Go figure.



Heehee tried to rep you for smoothness.

----------


## hunter63

Up date.....

Put the foam tires on the trailer dolly......flatten right out.
Maybe pic's later.

Anyway

Was at a Farm & Fleet....picked up a couple of tubes 4.0/3.5/5....and a couple of can's of "Slime brand "Fit a Flat

So the set of tires, I had taken off the trailer dolly...was gonna put tube in.......Found tubes in already?...

OK well, gonna install new tubes......started taking the tires off...side wall and beads were just crumbling.....wasn't gonna happen.

Sooo, let's try the "Slime".....HAHAHA...fitting won't go on the valve stem???...Why?.....Not finding the right cuss words, I guess...
Tried the other side....same thing.

So tomorrow tubes and slime....didn't use either one...going back for refund (I had asked about that)...
It's getting tempting to replace the whole unit for $59.95

https://www.harborfreight.com/600-lb...lly-69898.html



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I've got a canoe trailer at my boy's place with two canoes on it. It's out in the back. I thought about getting one of those to pull the trailer up to the drive since I don't want to drive across his yard and pulling the trailer across the yard is a pain when it's wet. $60 is pretty cheap.

----------


## Rick

Hey, here's a coupon code for $12 off. 85313870

----------


## Rick

I ordered one and with that coupon code, shipping and tax it was less than the list price. WooHoo! Happy Dance.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

They work great.... yiu cn really move around a lot pretty easy..........when the tires are not flat......
Maybe Slime them right away after you get it....

----------


## kyratshooter

I use one of those dollys all the time and they work great on hard ground of pavement.  

I have to be real careful with my back in the shape it is.  

I have a hitch on my Wheel Horse and use that when I can but if the trailer in on the line with the other haulers I have to back the Jeep in and generally it takes 4WLow to get up to the road!

I was just out there plotting and checking tires.  I want to go fishing tomorrow night and just discovered a flat on the john boat trailer.  

The bead is still secure so it will get a dose of Fix-A-Flat.  If that does not work I will be fishing from the bank.

----------


## crashdive123

You could always try.............


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

or.......
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I gotta think that one is gonna be a bit bouncy.

----------


## kyratshooter

How much Great stuff does it take?  3 cans, perhaps 4 cans, 6 for a bigger ATV tire?

Around here Great stuff runs about $4 a can so this is a minimum $12 repair.

The most expensive tire Harbor freight makes is a "flat free" tire with hub for $22!

The rest of their tires are generally less than $15.  

Since the Great Stuff repair will not work on tires meant for highway use like the more expensive trailer tires they don't count.  

I am seeing a lot of work and irritation for very little gain or savings, and perhaps no savings at all.  

Cheaper to run down and buy a new one.  Thanks again Harbor Freight!

If your tires are going down constantly perhaps the best thing to buy would be one of these.

https://www.harborfreight.com/5-gal-...ank-69716.html

Not much excitement to it but mine has lasted a decade and still holds air and puts it into the tires that are constantly going down after sitting for months without use.  Cost was about the same as 8-9 cans of Great Stuff and it would take about 20 cans of that crap to fill all the tires on my place.

----------


## hunter63

Up date.....again.

Put the foam tires on the trailer dolly......flatten right out.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The other set had tubes....flat....Fix a Flat...would not fit on valve stem????? WTH???....Gave up....going to take them back.

Tires ...rubber was rotten so could even pry them off the rims with out breaking the rubber crumbling...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

No point in putting new tubes in....   as the tire is rotten......Going to take them back as well.

Soooo looks like HF for replacements    again...
They seem to UV real fast....so maybe covering the rubber or keeping out of the sun would help?

BTW...Air bottle is a good idea.
I carry onboard 12v compressors in all vehicles......
And have an air tank made from a freon bottle left over for the sports car racing days....

----------


## kyratshooter

Like anyone with good sense living out in the sticks I also make good use of the little 12v compressors.  I also keep a car battery booster charged up all the time.

The compressors are $5 with a HF coupon and the battery booster is $40.   

As long as the beads are still intact I can hook the compressor to the battery pack and in 10 minutes the problem is solved.  

Also works for the occasional flat car tire so it is a pretty universal tool around the place.  The booster is also good for its intended purpose of boosting car batteries so you will not be stuck sitting while mumbling unmentionable swear words.  It is also an excellent means of charging ones' cell phone or other useful electronics when the grid is down. 

Now I am just wondering how old a tire has to be before a standard tire valve fill unit will not fit!  I thought they had all been the same since Henry Ford was a kid.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah...Maybe It just me...I seen to have forgotten everything I did know how to do?
But after screwing around with for 30 min with no joy......couldn't even stop and have a smoke (quit) to cool down....I stopped before they got launched into the neighbor's yard.

Besides the tire was rotten anyway.

I built a battery pack, (same battery as the garden tractor.).... portable winch, and adaptors for all the plug in stuff...including and inverter.
Also carry a battery charger w/booster and 100 ft extension cord......Also can of ether starter spray.....
All have saved my butte over the years.....

----------


## Rick

> I stopped before they got launched into the neighbor's yard.




Yep. Been there a time or two.

----------


## hunter63

Just got back.....returned the Slime and tubes   was like 30 bucks back..
To Harbor Freight didn't have "No-flat tires" .4.10/3.5 X 6....with the large axle hole....just 5/8's...
Came home with two new, same as the old tires....for $36 bucks......

Cost me $6 bucks more....but no screwing around.

Oh, Yeah...was leavening HF......Check engine light came on....Ahhhhhhhhhhh
Time for a nap.

----------


## Rick

Can you put slime in the check engine light?

----------


## kyratshooter

That is what black sticky tape is for!

My Jeep had the CE light on 10 years ago when I bought it.  I had the dealer pull the codes on it and it needed an 02 sensor.

I put that in and reset the computer but it came back on within a week.  Like I said, that was 10 years ago.  Occasionally I have to reset the computer, then drive it for another couple of years, reset it again...

I put tape over the light to keep everyone from informing me that my CE light was on.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  Electrical tape, duct tape or Gorilla tape makes those annoying warning lights go away.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah.......I'm thinking black electrical tape.

----------


## Rick

I had a flippin' screw in my right front tire so I drove by the tire shop this morning. Kid says, "whatcha got". Screw in the tire. It's in up to the head and I don't have the guts to pull it out. Figure it was probably two inches long." Let's take a look. We walked out there and it was about to fall out. About an 1/8 inch long. Some days you get the bear I guess.

----------


## hunter63

Light was still on this morning going to the gym......
So messed round trying to see the eclipse cloudy and rained.....Missed my soap opera ....so called my Ford guy....can't get in till some time next week.(???)

Wanted to head out to "The Place" after some DR appt. Fri.....so told him I would put tape over it till I got back...LOL
Anyway...seems there is a strike in Illinois at dealer ships..???....

----------


## finallyME

> Your story reminded me of a time when I was working at McDonald's.  A bit off topic, but you caused the memory.  I was mopping the floor in the dining room one night (worked the closing shift) and this guy kept laughing (at me).  I rolled my mop bucket up to the table where he and his girlfriend were seated and asked what the problem was.  He was laughing uncontrollably and kept saying "You work and McDonald's".  After the third time that he repeated himself, I gently grabbed his girlfriend's hand and said......"I work here so that I can afford to take such a fine lady to a better place to eat".  She started laughing.  He said they had to go.  Go figure.


Wait, they had McDonald's back then?

----------


## finallyME

A couple months ago I bought a scan reader for my vehicles.  After talking with my BIL who lives close, he bought one as well, and at the exact time.  If we would have talked, one of us could have saved a tool purchase.  Regardless, I don't know how I got by without one.  It sure helps diagnosing what the problem is.  Just finished replacing a rusted out knock sensor on the Tahoe.

----------


## Rick

Hey, my hearing is really bad but if somone is knocking on the truck I think even I can sense that. Sheeesh.

----------


## crashdive123

> Wait, they had McDonald's back then?


Yeah, but the sign said 100's sold.

----------


## hunter63

Our said 13 sold....and it was Mickey D yet...but had $15 cent burgers.....

----------


## kyratshooter

> Our said 13 sold....and it was Mickey D yet...but had $15 cent burgers.....


15 cent burgers, 10 cent fries and a 10 cent small coke.  Big Macs were 29 cents.  Life was good and I did not even realize it!

I was just watching a Burger King commercial where they are trying to convince me that two burgers for $6 is a great deal!

He!! I have stopped going through the Wendy's drive through since they raised the dollar menu price to $1.19!

----------


## hunter63

Geezer cones are now .54 cents at MD's

Stopped a Auto Zone...they read you computer....read out said "gas cap?..."....Was on tight....maybe too old?....that ought to be $300 bucks.
Then there was vaccum leak stuff etc. on the list....
Still running good?...But heading out to "The Place Sat".......It will just have to wait.

----------


## Rick

I had a check engine light that kept coming on and it read gas cap. I finally replaced it and that fixed it. Who knew? I know my truck is snitching on me. I just don't know to who or when. If I ever catch it I swear I'm pulling the battery and making sit in the garage by itself.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I had a check engine light that kept coming on and it read gas cap. I finally replaced it and that fixed it. Who knew? I know my truck is snitching on me. I just don't know to who or when. If I ever catch it I swear I'm pulling the battery and making sit in the garage by itself.


If you pull the battery it reverts to the default computer settings.

Much like sitting a child in the time out corner to reflect on what they have done and adjust their attitude.

Does not cure the problem but makes the computer ignore it for a while, especially if the vehicle has been in "limp mode" for some time, getting worse and worse.

I have seen a lot of gas cap issues in the past couple of years.  Rally odd to me how a gas cap mess up forces a 6 month old vehicle to completely shut down, refuse to start, refuse to run and bring the world to a stop. 

Had one friend that drove her truck to work and it was fine.  she came out that evening and it would not start.  Called the guy with the tow truck, he could not make it start.  Loaded it up, towed it in, sit for two days waiting its turn, put it on the computer and the $100 dollar question/answer, literally costs $100 to get the computer to answer a question, was "gas cap".

The mechanic unscrewed the gas cap and put it back on.  The truck started and ran just fine.

$50 tow, $100 computer charge, $75 one hour shop time, $10 new gas cap and it was fixed.  

Seems to me that with sensors costing hundreds, computers controlling everything and a gas cap having the ability to stop your vehicle and the "safety devices" mandated for your vehicle costing thousands, why does each vehicle not come with a built in code reader. 

https://www.harborfreight.com/automo...abs-60796.html

Why all this guesswork and worry?  Why does that diagnostic device not come as standard equipment on a $25,000-$50,000 car?  A simple digital readout on the dash that tells you which sensor is out, the gas cap is wonky, or your #4 injector is fouled.  Instead I have to limp the vehicle down to Autozone, or call the guy with the big truck, so they can plug a mystery device into the "port" and tell me what is wrong.  

Sounds like a manufacturer/mechanics' conspiracy to me!

----------


## hunter63

> Seems to me that with sensors costing hundreds, computers controlling everything and a gas cap having the ability to stop your vehicle and the "safety devices" mandated for your vehicle costing thousands, why does each vehicle not come with a built in code reader. 
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/automo...abs-60796.html
> 
> Why all this guesswork and worry?  Why does that diagnostic device not come as standard equipment on a $25,000-$50,000 car?  A simple digital readout on the dash that tells you which sensor is out, the gas cap is wonky, or your #4 injector is fouled.  Instead I have to limp the vehicle down to Autozone, or call the guy with the big truck, so they can plug a mystery device into the "port" and tell me what is wrong.  
> 
> Sounds like a manufacturer/mechanics' conspiracy to me!


I agree....they already a rolling media center..., for iris, siries, betty, blue tool , on star, off star, pay radio cruise control...so you can still go down the road talk with you hands... and texting .....Google interwebs maps....
But if something goes wrong.....It just stops????

----------


## hunter63

New gas cap $15 bucks....may take a ride.........

----------


## crashdive123

My theory is that ethanol has grown weary messing with small engines and is now targeting gas caps.  Probably controlled by the same people that evacuate people during forest fires.

----------


## Rick

Fortunately, those grill lighters have a long neck on them so you stick them in the gas inlet and see if there is anything wrong down there.

----------


## hunter63

Up date....
Went to Auto Zone...closest store....$15 buck got new gas cap....
The store guy had something on the ball and suggested to disconnect the battery....as well....

Did that...and was looking at the negative terminal after I disconnected it...kinda nasty....
Looked for my battery post cleaner/brush....is at "The Place".

Sooo, had a hunk of steel wool on the bench from another project....to clean up the nasties......
BUT if you touch the steel wool to the disconnected negative wire....to the post....It will set it one FIRE....LOL 

Seems to be working....light went out ....for now....Well will see..

Had to reset all my pre-sets on the radio......of course the LED display for the radio hasn't worked in 10 years....so had to take a portable radio and compare stations to reset....LOL

You wouldn't think a Gas Cap would be that much trouble, would ya.....?

----------

